# Thoughts for a new siggy



## Thorlifter (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the one I have now, but I do like changing them every so often. what do you think of this?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2008)

I really like it except for the fonts - alittle too Willy Wonka maybe. Need something bolder.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with NJ, great pic though!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep I agree with guys here.You can use the bold font aswell.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2008)

The thing about the font is that the whole subject is about attacking. When I think about attacking that font doesn't come to mind, though I know why you used it. I'm with the guys, use a bolder, more harsh font.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 23, 2008)

Great Pic though!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2008)

Well not being an expert......Looks great but I have to agree the font needs improving..I think!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 24, 2008)

Also, soften up the edges of the picture or put a border around it, that may also help, but I love the concept.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 24, 2008)

I changed the text, but I'm still not happy with it. 

I like the concept of seeing the planes fly off in early morning, but it still needs something else. It's still too........plain?


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm. Try blending the "Attack at dawn" text in a bit, and also maybe make it a darker shade of yellow. Would it be possible for you to upload the .psd so I could have a look at it?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok. How about something like this?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 24, 2008)

Or this.....


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 24, 2008)

I like the concept! What I would do is use a real plane (like the one that was in my old signature, it was taken at a similar angle) and dull the fire down just a bit by throwing a black and white gradient map over top of just the BG, nothing else though, or you'll darken the whole thing.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 24, 2008)

I like that better. It gives it a 3D look. I also darkened up the 3 outlines.

Thoughts.........


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 25, 2008)

That is much better!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2008)

I still like the one at the beginning of the thread. The one you just posted is great but I'm partial to the first.

How about switching the type ...'Thorlifter" on top with a lighter or brighter color and "Attack..." at the bottom, more like a quote...

"We attack at dawn!!"

Still, both are great!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2008)

The last Thor's one looks really nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2008)

Still like the first one but the lightened second one is damn good too!


----------

